# Deeath of my zenki...



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

*Death of my zenki...*

well its been soem rough roads with this fucking car and i think it finally died...
im so pissed b/c not one person in my god damn famiily wants 2 support me with the swap....
i drove it 2 skool 2 day and everything seemd fine...
i parked... and went 2 skool all was smooth...
after skool passes i come to go home and theres a giant puddle of oil and gas leaking from under...looked milky.. so i thought shiiiiit there goes the gaskets....
but how the hell would they be leaking after it was parked... and i looked under the car and its leaking from right in front of the rear back tire.....
WTF?!?!?!?
i think it might be gas ... but wtf were did the oil come from... it wasnt from the exhaust.. form what i could see... im so lost but it seems like its gonna be 2 pricy so i might just put it all 2 rest and accept the fact i got fucking ripped by myself on this car....
ironicly enough this was the day i wuz gonna do the full tune up and liquid changes....
but w/e it is.. even if it isnt 2 pricy im really sick of this car... everything keep fucking up and im so sick of replacing something and then somthing else breaks.... 
USED CARS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn Shame, but look at the upside. 
Now u can put the RB20 in and have some fun!!
Give the car new life, and hopefully your luck with it will change!

All the best!
If you need to know ANYTHING about the RB20 ask the guys on this forum:
Skylines Australia

Im pretty sure u still have to register to view threads but believe me its worth it!!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

turns out the fucking gas can CRACKED...
jesus i dunno how this happeneed.. b/c i dont 
FUCKING GO OFF ROADING!!!!!!
so there gonna fix that, my clutch/flywheel (DAMN PRESSURE SPRINGS WERE RUBBING THE FLYWHEEl!!!!! I KNEW IT WAS SLIPPING WAAAY 2 MUCH LOL), and a full tune up 4 like 1500 but my aunts gonna cover it omfg i love her!!!!
problem is no one in my family likes cars.. NO ONE!!!!!
if my aunt/uncle likes cars they would have prbly got me an RX 7 or sumthing.....
if they really wanted 2 they could get me a ferrari b.c there so stinkin rich but they make me earn the money...
turned out pretty good b/c i learned alot of responsibility this way and no just trying 2 cry 2 the...
lol i wuz gonna open a bank account and take out a loan right before she told me no she will cover it lol...


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

good stuff! Glad its not that bad. So the RB20 whats ya gonna do with that?
Never heard of the gas tank cracking.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> good stuff! Glad its not that bad. So the RB20 whats ya gonna do with that?
> Never heard of the gas tank cracking.


me neither... the wierdest thing ever.....
umm if i do ever get that swap done at first all i plan on doing is swapping the turbo with the "disco potato" since the Rb turbo's sucka da bawls....
and free up all that piping and maby sum larger injectors and a fuel pump but i dont wanna make horsepower and sacrifice 2 much god damn fuel economy...
but im sure when i start getting alot of money or sumthing ill go nuts with it and stroke it out and rebuild compleatly balanced everything and just let it rev 4 ever....
LOL


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Awesome! 
Will you be using the KA box when u put the RB in?
A good cheap fuel pump is a GTR intank one, thats what im running and its good for upto 270rwkw dunno what thats in HP 350?
You will also be running a front mount with the disco potato wont ya?
That things gonna go awesome u picked a good turbo!

All the best!


----------



## 240meister (Aug 2, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> O POR ME!1!1! OMG WTF LOL MAH PEICA OF SHIT CAR RILLY IS A PEIC3 OF SHIT!!1!!! LOL


yeah, you're right.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

240meister said:


> yeah, you're right.


go outside much guy???


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Awesome!
> Will you be using the KA box when u put the RB in?
> A good cheap fuel pump is a GTR intank one, thats what im running and its good for upto 270rwkw dunno what thats in HP 350?
> You will also be running a front mount with the disco potato wont ya?
> ...


yea ima use a nice big ol FMIC but i dont know wut 2 go for yet...
I wuz gonna go with the walbro but w/e works works and i dont want 2 waist that many gobs of fuel


----------



## 240meister (Aug 2, 2005)

just kidding. i was just making fun of your writing style on here.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

240meister said:


> just kidding. i was just making fun of your writing style on here.


lol 
i nvr said any "ricer-slang" like that lol
they caps yea.. i think ud understand that id be pissed if i found out my gas tank was CRACKED and the thing has nvr bottemed out or got stuck on some boulder.. lol


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Maybe it was the previous owner Octane? Maybe took it for a rallying and busted it up and slowly after time it got worse.
Walbro intank pump is a mighty fine choice! I think ill be going for one of these for my zenki, do you know how much rwhp these max out at?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Maybe it was the previous owner Octane? Maybe took it for a rallying and busted it up and slowly after time it got worse.
> Walbro intank pump is a mighty fine choice! I think ill be going for one of these for my zenki, do you know how much rwhp these max out at?


i heard like 200+... i cant really remember... maby alot more but i think the fuel injectors are more importiant.. but once again im not sure...
i was thinking the same thing about the previous owner... but unless my gas was already leaking its wiered b/c it seemed fine but when i saw it it was just dripping away ALOT....


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Octane you need to drive you car stock before you attack anything, focus on learning what each part does and other supporting parts that will be involved. Right now you seem to have no clue, and thats bad news if you make your car not stock!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> Octane you need to drive you car stock before you attack anything, focus on learning what each part does and other supporting parts that will be involved. Right now you seem to have no clue, and thats bad news if you make your car not stock!


i say im not really sure almost all the time even though i am pretty sure just 2 keep myself flame-proof lol
and what do you mean i dont know what im talkin about???


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey if U want a disco potato, I have two for sale. 300 for one and 375 for the other.


----------

